# Diseases by Age & Symptom



## SheepGirl (Nov 10, 2013)

SheepGirl submitted a new resource:

Diseases by Age & Symptom - Quick reference guide to diseases based on age and symptom



> Source: SID: Sheep Production Handbook, 2002 (pp. 485-486)
> 
> *ADULTS*
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

